# Shotokan and Realistic Bunkai



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2009)

This is a question to all of the Shotokan karateka.  How do you feel about the bunkai that you practice for your kata?  Are they realistic in the sense that they deal with all ranges of combat?  Are they too limited the tournament karate mindset?  Do you spend a great deal of time practicing bunkai at all?


----------

